# tyre pressures?? where to find them ??



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

hi one and all!

can anyone tell me with a degree of accuracy the correct tyre pressures for a swift kon tiki tag axle with 225/75/16CP rated tyres on 5tonnes - i believe the front and back tag axle tyres have different pressures? i have looked in fiat book it is telling me about a pabel van ?!!! then the swift side doesnt even mention the fiat/body side ....

the door panel states 79.5 on all?! surely not?

any help much appreciated as tyres is expensive and so are bl**** punctures  

ta


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*tyres ....*

sorry folks for pabel read panel!!! oops


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Answer here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-109282-tyres.html+pressure

Charlie


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

69 psi all round


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

you need to get in touch with the manufacturer of the tyres, let them know the front and rear axle loading and they will then advise you. Michelin contacted me next day after my email to them.
My Riviera now needs 52psi front, 80 psi rear at 3.5tonnes travel weight on Michelin Agilis


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:idea: hi ezzy66.if your tyiers are michelin camping like mine 5 ton m/h 225/75-16 on the walls it should say 80 psi all round . jud


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Do yourself a favour and follow the advice given in Sprinta's reply and the link in Charlie's reply.
How anyone can give "accurate" pressures without knowing the facts (both axle weights, fully laden, exact tyre size and make) is beyond me.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

jud said:


> :idea: hi ezzy66.if your tyiers are michelin camping like mine 5 ton m/h 225/75-16 on the walls it should say 80 psi all round . jud


......and the tyre wall marking is only for the US market so you can ignore that.

As Motormouth says follow the advice given re axle weights etc.

JohnW


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I endorse what's bwewen said-take details of your tyres (on the tyre walls) and supply to Michelin together with LADEN weights of each axle and they'll come back to you with recommended pressures


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Here's a thread I started in May 2010:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for this l haven't refilled yet but would have gone by the door details l saw the other day.
When CB comes home l have lent him to a friend l shall set about looking for a weighbridge. 

Just to clarify l should fill him up water tanks & general junk then go to the weigh bridge? Once weighed base his tyres on that despite the fact he probably wont be used that full?


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Full tanks water and fuel, any passengers who would normally travel, any bulky items, generator, scooter etc etc. Better to be slightly overinflated than under.

It does intrigue me however that you never see heavy goods vehicles, coaches etc pulling in to a filling station to adjust pressures after they have offloaded 50 odd passengers, 10 cars, 10 tonnes of whatever. But I guess their tyres are much stronger than MHomes etc.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

bulawayolass said:


> Just to clarify l should fill him up water tanks & general junk then go to the weigh bridge? Once weighed base his tyres on that despite the fact he probably wont be used that full?


You're nearly there! :wink: It's what I call 'getting the MH into travel trim'. Exactly as you might wish to use it. 8)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Is it not adviseable to go direct to your own Tyre manufacturer for clarification?

Michelin gave me somewhat different recommended pressures for very similar weights (max and actual) you quote from Continental. Tyre sizes the same.

edit: sorry- just seen that tha's what you've said BUT does this comment:
As a general rule for pressures on this tyre, every 100kg added from the base figure of 1490kg at 3bar (43.5psi) will require an increase of 0.25bar(3.6psi) in pressure up to a maximum of 2060kg at 4.5bar (65psi) " 

apply just to Continental RTyres or all tyres including Michelin??


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*email michelin*

think i wil go with the email to michelin as 59-80psi is a huge range and a great deal of tread worn unnecessarily! at £200 a pop for a tyre mmmm

thanks for the info - concur with the dont go to tyre fitter (ATS in my case) as they dont have a clue - and the door panel could be anything from a panel van to my 5Tonnes - as they come on a production line as half of the end product ... :roll:

found a weighbridge now just got to find a time we can all go together and get weighed - i personally am not looking forward to that bit - might need more air in my side :lol:


----------



## ezzy66 (Mar 31, 2009)

*p.s.*

p.s.

just remembered chelston did my last service and on checking my tyres saw that they were al 70 psi and they said that this was too much on the rear 4 tyres and that they should be 50psi! so deflated them - where did they get their info from - as most so far are lower in front than on the tag tyres? 
:?


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

*Tyre Pressures*

Hi all,

Garage forecourt air pumps only inflate to 60 psi (4.1 bar)
What does everyone do if tyres require anything above that?

Floyd


----------

